

Elementary OS - matan_a
http://elementaryos.org

======
AdmiralAsshat
Would anyone who's used elementaryOS care to comment? I was looking for a
Linux distro to sideload onto my newly-acquired Chromebook Pixel and it's a
toss-up right now between elementaryOS and Cinnamon/Mint.

I'm hoping for something that looks nice, can take advantage of the Pixel's
high-res/high-density display, and still has reasonably high compatibility
with any development tools I may need to install.

------
lutusp
Quote: "We believe in the power of open source and global collaboration. That
means anyone can download, use, modify, and contribute to the code we've
written to bring their ideas to life."

A noble sentiment, but over time this makes Luna another version of Linux,
with all the advantages and drawbacks of a kitchen with many cooks.

I hope this project succeeds, but I don't see how it differs from other Linux
distributions, apart from how it's described.

